# موقع جميل جدا ومهم لكل المهندسين الكيميائين والكيميائين ....



## مهندس المحبة (24 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم اليوم موقع جميل ومهم لكل المهندسين الكيميائين والكيميائين والذي يفيدكم في معرفة :

Chemical Properties
Chemical Reactions
Organic Chemistry
Branches of Chemistry

http://www.chemistrydaily.com/​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .........


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله لك وفيك على هذه المبادرات
من نعم الله عليكم حوائج الناس اليكم..........حفظكم الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 مارس 2009)




----------



## asmaa rm (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## مهندسة كيمياويه (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على هذا الموقع المفيد.... تسلم الايادي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## برزان درويش (10 ديسمبر 2012)

والله تستاهل بامتياز اشرافك على الهندسة الكيميائية جزاك لله الف خير وشكرا


----------



## Abdlrhman (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
موقع جميل وراق لي​


----------



## على المرسى (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## babylinkall (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## chemist97 (2 فبراير 2013)

جميل الموقع


----------



## foxywolf (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

مشاركة قيمة شكرا لك وتقبل مروري


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## deler22 (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ينبع الصناعية (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير يااخي


----------

